# Baseboard heater relay



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone ever change one of these? https://www.amazon.ca/Honeywell-R841C1227/dp/B00LBHMNK6
I am having one heck of a time finding a replacement. Can anyone suggest a similar replacement model?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Google seems to have some options...

https://www.google.com/search?q=Honeywell+#R841C1227&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always ordered Honeywell from Grainger or Industrial Controls Inc.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

NDC said:


> Anyone ever change one of these? https://www.amazon.ca/Honeywell-R841C1227/dp/B00LBHMNK6
> I am having one heck of a time finding a replacement. Can anyone suggest a similar replacement model?


I have changed many. Don’t remember the brand name but they are In stock at Westburne, Wesco etc. Two main types, one with a transformer, another without.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

eddy current said:


> I have changed many. Don’t remember the brand name but they are In stock at Westburne, Wesco etc. Two main types, one with a transformer, another without.


Thanks Eddy, I'm guessing these two? https://www.westburne.ca/cwr/search/?text=R841C1227+&maxProd=4&filter=&aliasname=

None in stock at Westburne but I will call em tomorrow.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

NDC said:


> Thanks Eddy, I'm guessing these two? https://www.westburne.ca/cwr/search/?text=R841C1227+&maxProd=4&filter=&aliasname=
> 
> None in stock at Westburne but I will call em tomorrow.


The ones I installed were black plastic, different brand name but replace those old silver Honeywell ones no prob.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

eddy current said:


> The ones I installed were black plastic, different brand name but replace those old silver Honeywell ones no prob.


Are they solid state?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

NDC said:


> Are they solid state?


No, same as the Honeywell just made cheaper than the original metal case ones.

I think these are the ones

https://www.smarthome.com/aube-rc840t-240-on-off-switching-electric-heating-relay-with-built-in-24-v-transformer.html


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know them as the "silent operator" relay. Most of the old ones I see are the White-Rogers brand, and that's what they called them. They're actually a stock item at my regular supply house.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

NDC said:


> Thanks Eddy, I'm guessing these two? https://www.westburne.ca/cwr/search/?text=R841C1227+&maxProd=4&filter=&aliasname=
> 
> None in stock at Westburne but I will call em tomorrow.


None in stock at Westburne? Say it isn't so!


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

This should do it
https://www.needco.com/c/elo-24a06g1-tfmr-dbl-relay-6000w-240v-299405
Same one MDShunk is talking about. Search that part with your local sonepar supplier.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I use the Aube brand, model RC840T-240 available from supplyhouse.com. It's half the price of the old fashioned White Rodgers and Honeywoll variety. Since Aube is a Canadian company, I'm sure it's readily available across the country. 

https://www.supplyhouse.com/Honeywell-Aube-RC840T-240-240v-Relay-w-Built-In-24V-Transformer


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those work well, I’ve used a few.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MTW said:


> I use the Aube brand, model RC840T-240 available from supplyhouse.com. It's half the price of the old fashioned White Rodgers and Honeywoll variety. Since Aube is a Canadian company, I'm sure it's readily available across the country.
> 
> https://www.supplyhouse.com/Honeywell-Aube-RC840T-240-240v-Relay-w-Built-In-24V-Transformer


That's what everyone is using. @NDC .. Westburne probably has them in stock too https://www.westburne.ca/cwr/Catego...ORMER-240-/p/HONRC840T240-WG?prevPageNumber=0


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and advice guys. I'll have to hunt down that Aube RC840T.

The thermostat that controls this relay is really old and grimy. Have you guys ever come across a simple heat only, digital non-programable low voltage tstat?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NDC said:


> Thanks for all the replies and advice guys. I'll have to hunt down that Aube RC840T.
> 
> The thermostat that controls this relay is really old and grimy. Have you guys ever come across a simple heat only, digital non-programable low voltage tstat?


Sure. The old standard T87's are digital now. I forget the part number, but I think it still starts with T87. I'd suspect all the box stores have them, but likely on the a/c subbase. You'd probably have to hit the hvac supply house to get the heat only version, unless you just ignore the a/c functions. Doesn't get any more simple (or familiar) than the T87

There are a plethora of other digital nonprogrammable heat only thermostats out there for cheaper. Most of them geared toward mobile homes. 

edit: it was bugging me, so I looked it up. The T8775A is the heat only digital round.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There's lots of them, even in Canada 

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/se...e thermostat #!q=non-programmable thermostat


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

MDShunk said:


> Sure. The old standard T87's are digital now. I forget the part number, but I think it still starts with T87. I'd suspect all the box stores have them, but likely on the a/c subbase. You'd probably have to hit the hvac supply house to get the heat only version, unless you just ignore the a/c functions. Doesn't get any more simple (or familiar) than the T87
> 
> There are a plethora of other digital nonprogrammable heat only thermostats out there for cheaper. Most of them geared toward mobile homes.
> 
> edit: it was bugging me, so I looked it up. The T8775A is the heat only digital round.


Thanks a lot! That should match perfectly. Do you know if it comes with a rectangular wall plate to make the base larger and hide any imperfections with paint etc?


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

splatz said:


> There's lots of them, even in Canada
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/se...e thermostat #!q=non-programmable thermostat


Thanks man. This client is 92 years old and she wants the most basic model available. That's why I'm looking for heat only which are kind of hard to come by here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NDC said:


> Thanks a lot! That should match perfectly. Do you know if it comes with a rectangular wall plate to make the base larger and hide any imperfections with paint etc?


No, but most supply houses have that. They're only a few bucks more. They're round.


----------

